# HAPPY APRIL FOOLS DAY



## wellington (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not one for doing April fools jokes on people. But let's here yours, that you have done or have had done to you


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm a fool, one way or the other. Everyday is a fools day for me. I enjoyed.


----------



## erdavis (Apr 1, 2014)

A little background information: My dad has a harley motorcycle and a 2013 F150. He is so overprotective of his truck its not funny. He vacuums it with a dust buster every time he drives it. And he parks wayy in the back of every parking lot so that no one hits him. Also my 92 VW Cabriolet has been having issues, especially with starting the first time of the day.

This morning around 7:30 I called my dad freaking out and told him that my car wasn't starting and that I have a test and I was going to be late since it wasn't starting, and if I'm late they won't let me take it. He took his motorcycle to work, so he told me to drive his truck to school, as I have many times. About 15 minutes later I called him again and left a message freaking out even more telling him that I was in a hurry getting to my test and I got in an accident, and I told him I didn't know what to do. I then sent him a picture I found online of a wrecked truck identical to his. Then I texted his boss and told him to tell my dad that it was an April Fools joke when it started getting too out of hand. My dad texted me about an hour later saying "I'll get you back"


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 1, 2014)

- Ketchup strawberry milk
- Lemon toast
- Blue toothbrush
- Numbing toothpaste
- Sprite and soy sauce "coke"
- cling wrap toilet seat
- upsidedown desk
- fake poop on the floor
- shoes that don't fit


----------



## erdavis (Apr 1, 2014)

The numbing toothpaste reminded me of when I was probably 17 and I was staying at my grandmas house. When I was brushing my teeth I noticed that my toothpaste was extra sticky and thick. Then I realized too late that I didn't put toothpaste on my toothbrush, I put denture glue on it. Took forever to get out my mouth. That would be a good April Fools day prank


----------



## jaizei (Apr 1, 2014)

erdavis said:


> The numbing toothpaste reminded me of when I was probably 17 and I was staying at my grandmas house. When I was brushing my teeth I noticed that my toothpaste was extra sticky and thick. Then I realized too late that I didn't put toothpaste on my toothbrush, I put denture glue on it. Took forever to get out my mouth. That would be a good April Fools day prank



I may have once brushed my teeth with generic Bengay  It was intense.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2014)

I can laugh at these jokes, when played on other people, however, I absolutely hate it when it happens to me.


----------



## ascott (Apr 1, 2014)

> I can laugh at these jokes, when played on other people



LOL...Yvonne, I will bring some margaritas and we can climb up on the bleachers and watch the show....lol.....it is always funnier when the joke is on someone else....makes it easier to watch...


----------



## erdavis (Apr 1, 2014)

jaizei said:


> I may have once brushed my teeth with generic Bengay  It was intense.



Haha. I've heard that peoples tongues are strong muscles, never heard of putting bengay on them to help with tongue pain though  
Now when I have patients that have trouble eating because they never want to glue they're dentures in, I tell them about my experience with denture glue and tell them that I personally know how well it works!

I have lecture from 8-4 today all with one teacher, and lunch at 12. Around 10:00 while my teacher was in the bathroom we changed the clock an hour forward so that it said 11:00. Then an hour later our teacher told us it was time for lunch, see y'all in an hour! We started laughing and she couldn't figure it out until she looked at her watch. She started laughing too. The funniest part was that when she finally stopped laughing she said "Wow, nobody has changed that clock since daylight savings?!" Then when we told her it was April Fools day she started laughing hysterically again. It was a good harmless prank


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy April fools Everyone! .....No Joke very thankful for the Forum , Friends and Shelled Buddies ....
JD~:shy:


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 1, 2014)

My friend moved my car across the parking lot, and I walked in circles looking for it.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 1, 2014)

I put a sign on the copy machine . This copier is voice activated. Funny stuff .


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm with Yvonne on these too. But had a good laugh reading these.


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 1, 2014)

i put a giant stuffed monkey in my fiances car last night before bed she had to leave early got up to the window and thought someone was sitting in the drivers seat screamed and ran back inside to find me laughing and drinking coffee


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> i put a giant stuffed monkey in my fiances car last night before bed she had to leave early got up to the window and thought someone was sitting in the drivers seat screamed and ran back inside to find me laughing and drinking coffee



Is she still your fiancÃ©


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 1, 2014)

wellington said:


> naturalman91 said:
> 
> 
> > i put a giant stuffed monkey in my fiances car last night before bed she had to leave early got up to the window and thought someone was sitting in the drivers seat screamed and ran back inside to find me laughing and drinking coffee
> ...



yes lol i'm marring her for her sense of humor trust me i'll have to be watching over my shoulder for the next couple day's tho


----------



## erdavis (Apr 1, 2014)

I just saw on Instagram that someone replaced oreo filling with toothpaste. My boyfriend loves toothpaste and I am determined to do this next year 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Oops I meant he loves oreos, not toothpaste!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2014)

erdavis said:


> I just saw on Instagram that someone replaced oreo filling with toothpaste. My boyfriend loves toothpaste and I am determined to do this next year
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...





Glad you cleared that up. I was a little worried 




naturalman91 said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > naturalman91 said:
> ...



For a couple days? If she thinks like most us women, she will wait until you forget then whammo, she will get ya. Don't forget to let us know.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi everyone. For some reason or other, I'm always cautious on this day.


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2015)

@erdavis did you get your boyfriend with the Oreo cookie and tooth paste?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 1, 2015)

Henrietta.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy fools day. Again! ! ! !


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 2, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Henrietta.


?????


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 2, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> ?????


Under the 'All Other Photos' forum - 'Henrietta the Chicken' thread.
Got a few of us.


----------



## erdavis (Apr 2, 2015)

@wellington OMG no I forgot!! I didn't even know it was April fools until my boyfriend and I got a text asking us why we weren't at his mom's bday dinner. We knew her bday is on April 1st, we just didn't know it was April first! By the time we realized it we were too busy getting a gift to play a prank Ugh I'm so mad lol


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Under the 'All Other Photos' forum - 'Henrietta the Chicken' thread.
> Got a few of us.


Got me too!!! Cute!


----------

